# FS/WTB threads.



## Stitch (Nov 4, 2007)

Chris, would it be possible to arrange the Classified Forums so that the OP could close the thread on his own? I know you can do it on Jemsite (but only in the classifieds) and it seems like a great idea, rather than having to post something and hope a mod notices, or old old threads getting bumped only for people to find the item has been sold already.

Yeah, you have a full time job, blah blah, you've been ill, mountain of PM's and emails, blah blah, but if I'll buy you several Guinnesseseseseses if you do.


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2007)

That's not something I plan to do here.


----------

